# Time-posted font is too small and grey



## isisdave (Jan 3, 2017)

At the bottom of each post, the posting time is displayed in a font slightly smaller than the main text size, and I think it's grey, or some other non-black color.

I find this almost impossible to read, particularly against the mauve-ish colored background. It's not as bad on the blue background.

There's one other small matter, and I hesitate to mention it because it falls into the category of "I'm sure glad this is all that is bothering me today."  Although I do like "Today" "Yesterday" "Tuesday" and so on as timestamps, occasionally I print a post with one of these and wish the actual date was present too.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 3, 2017)

Me, too


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2017)

was able to change them to a darker color, hope that helps


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2017)

Friendly suggestion - please post in the ongoing threads about the website, instead of starting new ones.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 3, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> was able to change them to a darker color, hope that helps


Much better!


----------

